# Looking for residential/Warehouse Accounts - NW minneapolis Metro



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello fellow plowers,

Legit Lawn care and snow removal company looking for sub accounts in the NW Minneapolis Metro. Full Service residential and warehouse/industrial parking lots. Plowing, shoveling, salt/sand application. I currently have appx 3-4 hour plowing schedule give or take depending on amount of snow. Looking to fill up another 7-8 hours with 2 trucks.

Per Time - hourly or % 
or 
seasonal flat rates.

www.supremeoutdoors.com

Thanks in advance.

Justin


----------

